# Mavs vs Warriors (Nov 8)



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (3-0) vs Golden State Warriors (0-3)



Starting Lineups:






































vs.








































Key Matchup:

















*</center>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Does anyone else think Devin Harris looks like a toy doll?

BTW: Glad you made this thread, I was going to make one and it was for Dallas vs Orlando, I forgot about this game

*Remember to post your predictions on the final outcome*


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I predict a blowout...

DAL - 101
GSW - 85


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Devin does look like a toy doll, ive actually seen bobbleheads of him on EBay that look real as hell!!


but for the game, i also predict a nice sized win for the Mavs....our big men will dominate as Damp will show y they should have re-signed him, and our guard play will dominate theirs.....Jason Rich has nothign on Michael Finley when it comes to scoring....Fisher will be no match for Dev or JTerry....Dirk will absolutley DOMINATE Troy Murphey...no question about it


Final Score

104 Mavs
93 GS

Dirk:25 pts 11 rebs
Fin:18 6 rebs 3 assts
Dam:14 12 rbs 2 blks
Dev:13 5 rbs 4 assts 2 stls (Cant turn it over 5 times AGAIN!!:upset: )
JT:12 4 rbs 4 assts
Howard: 8 6 rebs 
Daniels:8 4 rbs
Stack:6 4 rbs


----------



## phOenIxmaVs (Nov 7, 2004)

Dal - 106
GSW - 98

Dirk with 28pts
Damp with 13 rebs
--
Najera with 5 offensive rebound and 7th pts


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I wonder if Erick Dampier will play extra hard since he's going up against his former team. 

Foyle has done nothing after signing that big contract in the offseason.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I also predict a blowout 

Dallas 109
Golden State 91


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas 112
Golden State 95

Dirk 38 points
Dampier 14 rebounds
Dev 9 assists


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm new to these boards but do people regularly do this sort of thing? It seems kind of ridiculous that you would try to predict exact scores and even player stats.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Arti</b>!
> I'm new to these boards but do people regularly do this sort of thing? It seems kind of ridiculous that you would try to predict exact scores and even player stats.


Yeah, its just some fun. We keep track of the best predictor. Why not predict the scores?

BTW, welcome to the boards


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I see a win, but not a blowout.

My prediction:

Mavs - 101
Warriors - 96


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Arti</b>!
> I'm new to these boards but do people regularly do this sort of thing? It seems kind of ridiculous that you would try to predict exact scores and even player stats.


That's why they are called predictions. It's apart of being a fan or a sportswriter in sports because it's fun.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Mavs up by 1 at the end of the 3rd, held the Warriors to 10 points.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Big Win Tonight!! 11-8-04*

Huge comeback, couldn't lose this one to such a lowly team.....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I see a win, but not a blowout.
> 
> My prediction:
> ...


Congratulations on being predictor of the day! 

Whats wrong with our first quarter, I can't watch these games but I know we are always trailing by a large amount in the beggining (today 17). If we could play the first quarter like we play our last 3 quarters we'd be amazing


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

no doubt. go mavs


----------



## phOenIxmaVs (Nov 7, 2004)

man...i was close.


----------



## phOenIxmaVs (Nov 7, 2004)

Big heart attack game that was...:upset:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

The game shouldn't have been this close...

But it's a good win anyways. 4-0!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> 
> 
> Congratulations on being predictor of the day!


Thanks. That was pretty close. :yes:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)




----------

